# Manual de instalador 1575 DSC



## juanelectron2010 (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola a todos necesito por favor he buscado por todos lados y no encontre el manual de instalador o programador de la alarma DSC 1575, muchas gracias.


----------



## rascueso (Ene 11, 2013)

aca los tenes amigo... el de usuario y el de instalador. saludos


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Ene 13, 2013)

Muchas gracias sos un geniooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## rascueso (Ene 13, 2013)

de nada rey... te digo para la próxima... podes registrarte en www.dsc.com y bajar tanto manuales como soft. saludos


----------

